# Pelvic Congestion Syndrome



## PajamaKitty (Jun 12, 2014)

So about 3 years ago I had an internal ultrasound that showed up with pelvic congestion syndrome. I guess it is a fairly new condition, and at the time I didn't think anything of it because apparently a large majority of women with PCS are asymptomatic. I wasn't yet diagnosed IBS, but with all my GI symptoms the ER doctor figured it wasn't attached to my chronic symptoms.

Since then I have followed some of the news on PCS and some surveys have found that over 70% of women with PCS have symptoms close to or are diagnosed IBS?

So I was wondering, are there any women here who have PCS? I'm curious if it is that common? To be fair, it is very hard to diagnose.... I had to get a ultrasound wand up my hoo-ha for them to find it and BOY is that shit uncomfortable. But ya...

Anyone out there with PCS?


----------



## Mandabear (Aug 28, 2013)

So I looked this up because I was curious as to what it is. Turns out that I actually have this, I didn't know there was a special name for varicose veins in the pelvic region. And I know what you mean about this "hooha" pain during the ultrasound. They tried to give me one once, and let's say it was too painful for me to get one. I also have endometriosis along with IBS-C and a history of eosinophilic colitis.

I actually had to get a laporoscopy for them to find the endometriosis and varicose veins on my uterus. I do know that both are extremely painful, and depo provera has limited the pain pretty well (although you can't stay on it for more than 2 years).

And Yikes! I can't imagine the pain you felt during that exam.


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

Pelvic congestion syndrome (also known as pelvic vein incompetence) is a chronic medical condition in women caused by varicose veins in the lower abdomen. The condition causes chronic pain, often manifesting as a constant dull ache, which can be aggravated by standing.


----------



## Debbie Kielec Sauve (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow,, I was diagnosed with this before I had my kids in the 1990's, I figured it was kind of like those catch all diagnosis. I have had this sore abdomen now since I was in my 20's, so add IBS and my period with that and it has become quite the mix every month.


----------

